# Rio Gold Fly Line reviews



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I am getting the hang of casting, now feel my 19.95 cabelas line is not the best choice, trying to move up to a better choice, seems like the rio gold has good reviews, any suggestions would be appreciated, the sharkskin appears to be the best, but very pricey


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The only fly lines I use are 1.) Cabelas 2.) Sage and 3.) Orvis Wonderline... I wish I could help with the Rio Gold review, but I honestly haven't used it. What weight line are you looking to get?

Here's a brief article on fly lines...kind of a fun read:

http://ultralightflyfishing.com/for...1&p=11612&hilit=+rio+gold+line+review.#p11612


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

keep using your cabelas line---nothing you buy is going to trump technique---casting over anything but water takes a toll on your line finish---wear out some cheap lines before moving to the high dollar line. 

An old trick is to buy a double taper line ---wear out one end and switch it end for end---they are symetrical---2 lines for the price of 1. 

rio gold lines seem to be at the upper end of the weight range of a given line weight---in other words a line designated at a 6 wt is going to be closer to a 7 than a 5. I have no evidence to support that but i was told. (Anybody know that for sure ?)

I have a Rio gold 6 wt and works nice. the sharkskins are nice for saltwater where any extra distance is welcome and they seem to come off the water easier.

just my $.02


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

good article , I am looking for 5wt line, I read different forums, and some say the rod and line is what makes the difference in casting, I am satisfied with my rod, just wasnt sure about my line. Then watching the outdoor fishing shows and they are casting like on the other side of the river appears to be atleast 50 yards or further you start to look for fault in yourself or equipment......


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

The Gold is an excellent all around trout line, it has been one of my favorites.

Ledslinger, the rio grand is the line that is overgrained, the gold is closer to the standard weight.

also, nice fly lines will help your casting and will make it easier to learn good technique, I would say a good fly line is more important than the rod, so don't skimp on the lines.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

riverKing said:


> The Gold is an excellent all around trout line, it has been one of my favorites.
> 
> Ledslinger, the rio grand is the line that is overgrained, the gold is closer to the standard weight.
> 
> also, nice fly lines will help your casting and will make it easier to learn good technique, I would say a good fly line is more important than the rod, so don't skimp on the lines.


I agree 100%. I use a RIO Gold on my 3wt & love it. I always buy quality lines & have top quality lines by RIO, Scientific Anglers, Cortland, & Sage. I am happy with all the lines. The best price I got on a premium line was my Sage Performance Taper II ($33.00 shipped) & it is one of my favorites.
Buy good line, clean it often, & you'll get years of fine use out of it.
Mike


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

All great advice.

I might add that I often use the Rio Grand line on my rods. The extra line weight seems to help new anglers load the rods better. All the Rio lines are very durable too. They'll take a whole season of driftboat abuse before they give up the ghost.


----------

